# Bullshit Law in England



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

Can you imagine a New World Order.. No borders? 

The law is bullshit. Say what you want... even if it's opposed by others.


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2012)

Are you in England?


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Mar 25, 2012)

Emma said:


> Are you in England?


Ah, yes....because that's so *important*.....that, *some* countries are more/less-_entitled_ (than others) to be as ignorant as they can manage....right?


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2012)

Did you watch the video? I agree with the hosts. Stupid law that wouldn't fly here. But again, it's not here.


----------



## skookerasbil (Mar 25, 2012)

Mr. Shaman said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Are you in England?
> ...





Shaman s0n...........love the sig quote ( perhaps it could be a bit bigger though!!!)

Oh.....and on the "gas price" thing..........seems there a aloooooooot of tea baggers in t his country >>>>>>>>

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/business/gas_oil/march_2012/62_think_offshore_drilling_likely_to_lower_gas_prices


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emma said:


> Are you in England?



I suspect he couldn't find England on a map.


----------



## Mr. Shaman (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> The law is bullshit. Say want you want... even if it's opposed by others.


Yeah.....your opinion/agenda *could* create quite the amusing *situation(s)*.....some *loudmouth*, *needing* an opportunity to vent ('cause they're having a bad day....and, _need_ *someone* to blame)....unloading on someone-*else* (who just happens to *always* have "bad days"), and is *now* legally permitted to carry *a hand-gun!!!!!*











 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## Emma (Mar 25, 2012)

Huh? 

You're not making any sense. 

Maybe it's just too early ...


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emma said:


> Huh?
> 
> You're not making any sense.
> 
> Maybe it's just too early ...



No, Shaman never makes sense. He's the Crayola Kid of USMB. LOL. Personally, I find it appropriate to send him to my naughty step.



> This message is hidden because that lunatic Shaman is on your ignore list. How wise of you.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Are you in England?
> ...



Well said.. dear.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

Mr. Shaman said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > The law is bullshit. Say want you want... even if it's opposed by others.
> ...



You sound like the kid who was picked on is grade school. If the shoe fits you can keep it.
What a sissy this guy is.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Emma said:
> ...



It's not an 'English law', it's British. Do you even know the difference, without using google?


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

The title is Bullshit law in England.. Try again ok.


----------



## The Rabbi (Mar 25, 2012)

I want to see how many brain dead leftists on this site support her right to say all that crap and think the British are way off in arresting her.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> The title is Bullshit law in England.. Try again ok.



The title is wrong. But, as it is your title, I doubt you have the intellect to see that.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

As far as I'm concerend if England can push Scottland around and control them for as they have, It's England.

Nowhere in the title does it say english CG.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> I want to see how many brain dead leftists on this site support her right to say all that crap and think the British are way off in arresting her.



None of them. Fuck em!


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> As far as I'm concerend if England can push Scottland around and control them for as they have, It's England.
> 
> Nowhere in the title does it say english CG.



It's 'Bullshit Law in England'. For accuracy, it should be 'Bullshit Law in Britain'. The English don't 'push' Scotland around.... Scotland has a devolved government, it can make laws that affect only Scotland. And, Britain is a tad more than just England and Scotland. Clearly, your geography is as limited as your understanding of the laws of Britain. 

It's their law, not ours. It's not our business what laws they have.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 25, 2012)

England hasn't been a Free Nation for a long time. Their Socialist Globalists ushered in their Nanny State/Police State years ago. Their People are not Free. Most in England believe they are though. But that's just delusional denial. And unfortunately, American Socialist Globalists desperately want to install the British Nanny State/Police State model here. They're working very hard to achieve that goal. When or if your see 'Hate Speech' Laws here, you will know our Constitution and Nation are dead & buried. Let's not allow American Socialist Globalists to achieve their goal. Keep fighting for Freedom & Liberty.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

California Girl said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I'm concerned if England can push Scotland around and control them for as they have, It's England.
> ...



So you have spoken. We should all get on our knees now. Do you want us to look up or down?

The New World order would create a boundary less globe. Do you get that Queen of the forum?


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

paulitician said:


> England hasn't been a Free Nation for a long time. Their Socialist Globalists ushered in their Nanny State/Police State years ago. Their People are not Free. Most in England believe they are though. But that's just delusional denial. And unfortunately, American Socialist Globalists desperately want to install the British Nanny State/Police State model here. They're working very hard to achieve that goal. When or if your see 'Hate Speech' Laws here, you will know our Constitution and Nation are dead & buried. Let's not allow American Socialist Globalists to achieve their goal. Keep fighting for Freedom & Liberty.



Good Man!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> British Woman Arrested for Racist Rant on Tram - YouTube
> 
> Can you imagine a New World Order.. No borders?
> 
> The law is bullshit. Say what you want... even if it's opposed by others.



Hate to break it to everyone, but she would have been arrested here in the US.

Liberals passed the anti-free speech laws a few years ago.  Gussied them up by calling them hate speech crimes.



I thought Cenk was a liberal that worked for msn?


----------



## The Rabbi (Mar 25, 2012)

California Girl said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > The title is Bullshit law in England.. Try again ok.
> ...



In her rant she complains the people around her aren't English.  Maybe she's wrong too.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > copsnrobbers said:
> ...



Right or wrong she's always a Snotty Bitch. Desperate for love, No body wants her. 
Gee, I wonder why? Oh, another Cee Yu Next Tuesday girl. That explains it.


----------



## Colin (Mar 25, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Emma said:
> 
> 
> > Are you in England?
> ...



He couldn't even find his dick with a magnifying glass, let alone another country on a map!


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

The Rabbi said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > copsnrobbers said:
> ...



Which proves only that stupidity is global.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I love your propensity for hysterical bullshit. It makes you look like a dumbass... with absolutely no effort from me. Thanks for that.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

California Girl said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



No spin here. You are what you write in here and you are a *XXXXXXX*.
You have no defense other than a few jock friends in here who are as depserate and miserable as you are.


----------



## Colin (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> As far as I'm concerend if England can push Scottland around and control them for as they have, It's England.
> 
> Nowhere in the title does it say english CG.



I realise that you rose to your own level of substandard long ago and that your extremely limited knowledge of life outside of your rather small parochial bubble accounts for your stupidity, but if you're going to mention foreign countries perhaps you'd better learn at least how to spell them.


----------



## Colin (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > copsnrobbers said:
> ...



Calling a female that name just about sums you up! Go play with your lego sonny. You're not ready for adult discussion yet.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

Colin said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > As far as I'm concerend if England can push Scottland around and control them for as they have, It's England.
> ...



That was her mistake, better look back Colin. Have a great day.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

Fact of the matter is free speech should always be allowed. People are stupid for letting Govenment tell them what they can and cant' say. Chicken shits.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 25, 2012)

english
england
british
the uk



It's pointless point scoring and splitting hares.

either comment on the hate for free speech or move along.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Fact of the matter is free speech should always be allowed. People are stupid for letting Govenment tell them what they can and cant' say. Chicken shits.



true, but convincing liberals to follow the Constitution is harder than anything you will ever face.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> english
> england
> british
> the uk
> ...



Yes... I know, But that subject matter is still the same.

CG went over the top because she is miserable at heart. My frist encounter with her and she jumps on my parade. Ahh, screw it, Lets all move on and talk free speech and how we oppose a New World Government.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Fact of the matter is free speech should always be allowed. People are stupid for letting Govenment tell them what they can and cant' say. Chicken shits.



Britain does not share our free speech laws. That is their business, not ours.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 25, 2012)

California Girl said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > Fact of the matter is free speech should always be allowed. People are stupid for letting Govenment tell them what they can and cant' say. Chicken shits.
> ...



We have hate speech laws.

She would have been arrested here as well.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > english
> ...



No, your 'first encounter' was back when you ranted about Jillian. Twit. 

Your parade is ridiculous. You don't know the difference between England and Britain... and, apparently, think that Britain is subject to the US Constitution.


----------



## Full-Auto (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > english
> ...



  Got both the left and right ragging on you.  Nice!!! Reps your way


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

California Girl said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > Fact of the matter is free speech should always be allowed. People are stupid for letting Govenment tell them what they can and cant' say. Chicken shits.
> ...



I agree, and along with that issue there is a threat of a world Goverment. Where do you think that would take us if it was to happen?


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> english
> england
> british
> the uk
> ...



I post what I want, where I want. You don't get to decide for me.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



 It wasn't supposed to be this way, really!!!!


----------



## paulitician (Mar 25, 2012)

Full-Auto said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Yeah, that's definitely a good sign. When Socialist/Progressive & Neocon Globalists hate you, you're definitely on the right track. Fuck em.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

paulitician said:


> Full-Auto said:
> 
> 
> > copsnrobbers said:
> ...



Owwhh... I'm finding folks who think like me in here. Fuck em is Right on.


----------



## whitehall (Mar 25, 2012)

Americans like to project the freedom we enjoy to foreign countries but it doesn't work. Briton has no 1st Amendment that guarantees free speech and it has no Supreme Court as we know it to guarantee Constitutional rights.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > english
> ...



Based on what I've seen of your posts you need all the help you can get. You should just sit down and shut up.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 25, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > english
> ...



And I can bitch and complain about how you make threads about yourself.

It's gotten old, tedious and rather boring.  Lop off about 30 IQ points and your TM of the right.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 25, 2012)

whitehall said:


> Americans like to project the freedom we enjoy to foreign countries but it doesn't work. Briton has no 1st Amendment that guarantees free speech and it has no Supreme Court as we know it to guarantee Constitutional rights.



Neither do we.

didn't the SC have to put their stamp on our hate speech laws?

wasn't what she was saying be taken as hate speech?

yes

She would be jailed in any US city.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I don't 'make threads about me'.... morons do that by themselves. Since your opinion is pretty meaningless, I won't worry about your opinion of my IQ.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



At least I can sit down.... my butt isn't hurt. Twit.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 25, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



See?

redundant and predictable.

Get some new material, seriously, you're boring us now.

and yeah, you make threads about yourself, just like TM does.

And since you seem to be having comprehension issues.  That was not an insult too your IQ.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Did the board elect you as spokesperson? 

You need to read back through this thread and see who exactly made it 'about me'. Because right now, TDM is actually looking good compared to you. 

In order for anyone to 'insult' me, I would have to value their opinion. So, no insult to me is possible from you.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You already did dumbo.

And you fucked up the thread and caused friction between other members that was unnecessary. 
It's about Free speech and the potential misery a World Government could cause.

So lets try this again. The issue is free speech and a potential World Government.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Actually, you made it about me. I guess because you don't like your dumbassed title being challenged. 

Again, for the record... the US Constitution does not cover Great Britain. They have their own laws.... which they have had for substantially longer than we have. Mind your own business about their laws. They don't expect us to live by theirs.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

California Girl said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You really are a lonely bitch. You need some help dear.. Go to the Romper room.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > copsnrobbers said:
> ...



 Fascinating how you have to make this thread about me. Is that because you know the 'topic' is gibberish? Dumbass.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...




Just ignore CG.. She doing her Sunday Morning meltdown on the board.

So lets try this again. The issue is free speech and a potential World Government


----------



## ThirdTerm (Mar 25, 2012)

Miss West appeared at Croydon Crown court in late February and she pleaded not guilty to two charges of racially aggravated public order offences, one with intent to cause fear and the new trial date was set for 11th June. She got arrested in 2011 because the story made the headlines and the British tabloid media sensationally reported it and she was detained during Christmas.  Miss West could be just having a bad day taking care of her toddler and she is likely to get sentenced to community service or a fine.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Telling yourself to ignore me?  How pathetic... almost as pathetic as confusing mocking a twit with having a 'meltdown'. 

The issue is the law... theirs. Which is not to be confused with ours.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 25, 2012)

Americans better start paying attention. The Socialist Globalists here in the States have been pushing 'Hate Speech' Laws for years. So don't think it can't happen here. Most Americans never thought the Patriot Act or NDAA could ever happen here either. Time for Americans to start standing up for the Constitution and Freedom. They've already handed so many of their rights over to Big Brother. There isn't much time left.


----------



## Douger (Mar 25, 2012)

Buy that woman a cowboy hat. She'd make a fine murkin !


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 25, 2012)

copsnrobbers said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...


From where I sit, CG pointed to the distinction between Britain and England and you made it personal by making a big deal out of it. You could have acknowledged your error, stated the it wasn't terribly important in the context of the discussion, or ignored her.
So did CG make the thread about her, or did you?
You, after all called her "Queen of the Forum" did you not? I can't recall her ever making that claim.


----------



## copsnrobbers (Mar 25, 2012)

Ernie S. said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I agreed, look back.. But the other issue was the possibility of a World Government which she would not recognize. Then she went on her meltdown. 
Look, I don't take it personally, I really don't care two cents about her. Why would I.  She grew her score and became a loud mouth punk and troll in here. Nothing more.. 
All you have to do is look at her record of late. 

Thanks for taking the time to consider the issue.


----------



## Ernie S. (Mar 25, 2012)

To answer the OP, I CAN imagine a World Government, but I can't imagine Conservatives ever letting it happen.
The possibility is beyond remote and your thread might be better suited to the conspiracy theories forum than politics.

ETA: I have looked at her record of late. Yup she has been more bitchy than usual. Wouldn't you be if you were subjected to the abuse she has been in the last few weeks?
In my never humble opinion, she has weathered abrasive attacks on an unnamed part of her female anatomy better than most would have.


----------



## francoHFW (Mar 25, 2012)

Good law. Racist hate speech.


----------



## paulitician (Mar 25, 2012)

francoHFW said:


> Good law. Racist hate speech.



Yes, we already know you're a deranged Socialist Obama-Bot who hates Free Speech. But thanks for confirming it for us.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 25, 2012)

California Girl said:


> copsnrobbers said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



You made it about you by splitting that useless hare.

It's what you do.  find fault, hoping the op or poster defends themselves so you can blather on about how smart you are.


damn you are insecure


----------



## California Girl (Mar 25, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > copsnrobbers said:
> ...



Wait..... what? Explaining that it's not England's law.... it's British Law is me making the thread about me? 

On what fucking planet does that make sense? 

Damn, you are one dumb assed fool, TooDumb. You might have two thumbs, but - frankly - I struggle to find one brain cell's worth of value in your posts. This is evidenced by you thinking I 'blather' about how smart I am... demonstrating your stupidity does not make me smart. I know 4 year olds who could do that.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 27, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



It's not an 'English law', it's British. Do you even know the difference, without using google?

That's what you said.

You split the hare, then for no reason, you insulted him.  Hoping to get him annoyed so you could do your bitch routine, again.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 27, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I know what I said. What I said was perfectly reasonable... it is British law... not English. People who are going to form an opinion or rant about something, should get their facts straight... or put up with those of us who call bullshit on it. That was perfectly reasonable. It was copsnrobbers who made this about me... but you let that fact slide in your enthusiasm to find some whine about me. You are a lying fucking twit, TooDumb.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 27, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



It took me a while. But I figured it out.  You're a child in an adults body.

You insult someone, then blame them for getting pissed at you, then use further ridicule to get threads too wrap around you.


I don't know if you need to get laid or just grow the fuck up.


Later melty girl, you made it Two Easy


----------



## California Girl (Mar 27, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I call anyone stupid who posts stupid shit. That's not rocket science. Fact remains, he made it about me, and you lied by accusing me of making it about me. And now, because you know you're a fucking idiot... you resort to the SOP of the circle jerk and make comments about a life that you know jack shit about. 

You really are a sad little clown.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 27, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7GJcKuVGm8]Wicked Witch Melting - YouTube[/ame]




So anyone that makes a minor mistake needs to have it pointed out then be insulted.

I see.

here, you should read this;
http://www.dalecarnegie.com/secrets...06_GBBranded&gclid=CNSE0bqJh68CFUZN4AodI1Iy-A

It will help you become a human being that can think of others, instead of being a selfish bitch all the time.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 27, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Calling stupid as stupid makes me a 'selfish bitch'. On what planet? Twit.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 27, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Earth.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 30, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



You went to public school, right?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 30, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Not my fault you never learned even the basics of manners.


----------



## California Girl (Mar 30, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Nor is it mine that you lack basic comprehension.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 30, 2012)

California Girl said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I comprehend just fine.

CG sop = find fault, point it out add insult, make thread about me instead of actual subject.


Go back through threads you're on, see how often it happens.

Then ask yourself;  Is it always the other person doing it?


----------



## California Girl (Mar 30, 2012)

Two Thumbs said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



I do insult stupid. That is not making the thread about me, it is voicing my opinion - as do we all.... It is sad whiners that constantly make shit about me... and then accuse me of making it about me. You can see the stupid in that, can you not? 

Generally, I find it is the butthurt that do it. You look back through this thread and see who made it about me. Clue: it wasn't me. 

Now, I am bored with your whining bullshit... so I am unsubscribing.


----------



## tigerbob (Apr 13, 2012)

I rather like the fact that she was arrested, not so much because of what she said as for the way she said it.

I have no problem with someone expounding what is essentially a political opinion about immigration, but I do have a problem with the manner in which this woman expressed it.

I always try to think about how i would feel under the circumstances.  As a Brit living in the US, I would not have a problem if someone told me they thought non-Americans should be asked to return to their own country, but I would if that person expressed that opinion in the same vile tone of voice that this woman used.

I'm not familiar with with how the "hate speech" law is worded, but I agree that in this particular instance it clearly crossed the line from someone expressing a political opinion into what is, IMO, clearly "hate speech".

Note the use of "IMO".  That is the one area of difficulty.  Determining what is actually 'hateful' seems to be such a subjective matter that I do have a concern about how the law is interpreted - not in this particular case (I don't think anyone would disagree that what she said was vile), but I can think of multiple scenarios that would be significantly more difficult to judge.


----------

